# Lens(es) for Nikon D5100, sports enthusiast



## snowlord (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi all,
I am new to photography and I just bought a Nikon D5100, after some careful research it seemed the best choice.  I snowboard a lot, and I love the photos that come with it.  I am really confused on what lenses to get for my camera for snowboarding.  Some say wide angle zoom, others say standard zoom lenses.  Any feedback would be EXTREMELY helpful.  THANKS!!!


----------



## Infinite_Day (Dec 5, 2011)

Depends on how close to the action you can get and what type of shot you are after. I suspect people are going to ask you to be more specific about these things before you'll get many recommendations.


----------



## mrpink (Dec 5, 2011)

Either a 10-20 Sigma, 11-16 Tonika, or some fisheye (not to versed in fisheyes so I cannot make a recommendation.)

5100 is not suited best for outdoor, snowy activity- the body is not weather sealed as in the D300.  It will work, just be very careful of how wet you get it.

Also, a SB-800 speedlight will serve you well for fill flash.






p!nK


----------



## snowlord (Dec 5, 2011)

I came across that issue, but I didn't have enough cash for the D300.  I am having a friend make a waterproof case for it where he works.  Thanks for the suggestions i'll take a look at them!


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 5, 2011)

I am the opposite of pink. I'd want a 70-200 f/2.8 for snowboarding. You can't get all that close to someone on the slopes so I'd be NEEDING reach. 
A camera cover that includes warmers-your batteries will drain faster than you can change them out in the cold. I believe Camera Duck makes a sleeve that also includes warmers/warmer pockets.


----------



## snowlord (Dec 5, 2011)

Okay, thanks.  I'm going to take a look at those.  I chose the D5100 because of the it was 16 mp instead of 12, and the fact it was way cheaper.  The lenses are killing me now, so confusing.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 5, 2011)

You have to know about what YOU want first. Do you need to REACH for the image or do you need to have that wide view? 
We already know you need fast focus and you will probalby need flash and a ND filter and/or a circular polarizer, but the lens? It's a rather hard thing to guess for someone else without knowing what you want it to do.


----------



## mrpink (Dec 5, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> You can't get all that close to someone on the slopes



Why not?  I see it as one of the sports where you actually can get very close.






p!nK


----------



## snowlord (Dec 5, 2011)

It's a wide range, seeing as I need close shots, at least I think 5-20 feet is close for rails and jibs.  Then I have jumps which I could be anywhere from 20 feet to 400 feet away.  But, most likely i'll be within 150 feet of the jumps.


----------



## snowlord (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, I meant like the different kinds of lenses are confusing me now.  But I really would like to have a variety of shots, I love the wide angle look, but I also like the zoomed in look on the rider.


----------



## mrpink (Dec 5, 2011)

What is confusing you exactly?






p!nK


----------



## snowlord (Dec 5, 2011)

The 10-20, 11-16, f/2.8...things of that nature


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 5, 2011)

get a 70-200 f2.8 if you have the cash. If you are short on cash you could settle for a 70-300mm. Not as good as the 70-200 f2.8 but still a decent lens. Plus most of your snowboarding pics I would assume would be taken in the day when there is sufficient light. So the low fstop may not be needed as much.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 5, 2011)

snowlord said:


> Well, I meant like the different kinds of lenses are confusing me now.  But I really would like to have a variety of shots, I love the wide angle look, but I also like the zoomed in look on the rider.



Sounds like you need to buy a wide angle lens and a zoom lens then.


----------



## mrpink (Dec 5, 2011)

snowlord said:


> The 10-20, 11-16, f/2.8...things of that nature



Don't get overwhelmed from the start, the 18-55 VR kit lens is actually a pretty good performer for what you are wanting to shoot.  My suggestion is to try it out on the slopes, see if you find yourself wanting to go wider, or tighter- this will lead you to your next purchase.





p!nK


----------



## Destin (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm going to get shunned for reccomending this, but dude, look into an 18-200VR. It's not gonna be the best at night, but during the day, on snow, itll be plenty fast enough. Plus it isn't ridiculously huge. Buy a used one so you dont lose money on it when you sell it. And you will sell it as you outgrow it, but that's part of photography. As long as you get a used one it won't cost you much in the long run. You shoot with it for a few months, or a winter, then get a feel for where in the zoom range you shoot the most, and choose your next, more professional lens accordingly.


----------



## snowlord (Dec 5, 2011)

I know for sure I want a nice wide angle, i'm looking at the 10-20 sigma for a purchase after christmas.  When I go on my trip to Vail and Breckenridge CO. That lens will come in handy for sure.


----------



## mrpink (Dec 5, 2011)

for specialty lenses such as ultra wides, always check the used market first- you will save money and be just as happy.






p!nK


----------



## snowlord (Dec 5, 2011)

I bought my camera off eBay, and that is where I am searching for the lenses right now.


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Dec 5, 2011)

Get a Nifty 50mm f/1.8 to start. It is a very handy lens. I also use the wide tokina lens mentioned and love it for landscapes but I cannot imagine it being used for action/ sports photos regularly.


----------



## Destin (Dec 5, 2011)

FYI, the tokina 11-16 won't AF on a D5100.


----------



## snowlord (Dec 5, 2011)

I think I am going with the 10-20 sigma.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 5, 2011)

snowlord said:


> Well, I meant like the different kinds of lenses are confusing me now.  But I really would like to have a variety of shots, I love the wide angle look, but I also like the zoomed in look on the rider.



You are in good company. Lenses are confusing at first!
Here is one good explanation of lenses: Understanding Camera Lenses

I'd say from what you have said you'll want a fairly wide angle and a moderate zoom. 

Your 18-55 is a basic wide angle to "normal." Zoom is beyond that. Your camera has a crop factor that makes the 50mm a little bit of a zoom, but I won't get into that and confuse you more now. Do you need to get closer than your 18-55 or do you need to have a wider view?


----------



## snowlord (Dec 5, 2011)

A wider view, I'm playing with it now and it'll need to be wider


----------



## snowlord (Dec 5, 2011)

Since Destin mention that 18-200VR lens...what do you guys think of that one for what I want to do?


----------



## mrpink (Dec 6, 2011)

Its not going to be any wider than your 18-55.


----------



## snowlord (Dec 6, 2011)

Alright, thanks a lot.  I just bought a 10-20 off eBay, I can't wait to go shoot with it.


----------

